# Great technical E-newsletter for finishing



## Cyian (Dec 16, 2008)

Guys

I recieved a great e-newsletter from Thomas Drywall Products....it dealt with the technical side of finishing products. I signed our office up for it and use it during foreman meetings.

You can sign-up for it at www.thomasdw.com

Finally a company that thinks about what is on our mind.:thumbup:


----------



## Cyian (Dec 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Cyian said:


> ....


Nope.


----------

